

Irresistible El Greco - dang
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2014/jun/19/irresistible-el-greco/

======
ahtomski
El Grecco invented modern art 250 years before anyone realised that painting
for painting's sake was an endeavour worth exploring.

------
neves
Now I have to go to Spain to see this great exposition in Toledo. This post
costed me a lot of money!

------
jonstewart
El Greco rocks. Thanks for posting this.

